# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  خصائص أمهات المؤمنين في القرآن

## امام اباتي

*خصائص أمهات المؤمنين في القرآن



الآيات التالية تخاطب زوجات الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام خاصة :



((ٱلنَّبِيُّ أَوْلَىٰ بِٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ …)) – الأحزاب: 6

((يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ مَن يَأْتِ مِنكُنَّ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ  يُضَاعَفْ لَهَا الْعَذَابُ ضِعْفَيْنِ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  يَسِيرًا  (30) وَمَن يَقْنُتْ مِنكُنَّ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتَعْمَلْ  صَالِحًا نُّؤْتِهَا أَجْرَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهَا رِزْقًا  كَرِيمًا (31) يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّلَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاء  إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي  قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَّعْرُوفًا  (32)وَقَرْنَ فِي  بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى  وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ  وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا (33) وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ  مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ لَطِيفًا خَبِيرًا  (34) )) – الأحزاب: 30-34

(( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلا  أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ إِلَى طَعَامٍ غَيْرَ نَاظِرِينَ إِنَاهُ وَلَكِنْ  إِذَا دُعِيتُمْ فَادْخُلُوا فَإِذَا طَعِمْتُمْ فَانْتَشِرُوا وَلا  مُسْتَأْنِسِينَ لِحَدِيثٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ يُؤْذِي النَّبِيَّ  فَيَسْتَحْييِ مِنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يَسْتَحْييِ مِنْ الْحَقِّ وَإِذَا  سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ  أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ وَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُؤْذُوا  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَلا أَنْ تَنْكِحُوا أَزْوَاجَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَبَدًا  إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمًا (53 ())- سورة الأحزاب: آية  الحجاب 




نخلص من الآيات السابقة بالآتي : 


1. تلقيب الله تعالى زوجات الرسول الكريم بأمهات المؤمنين.

2. مضاعفة العذاب ضعفين لأمهات المؤمنين في حالة قمن بفاحشة (معصية) مبينة.

3. إيتاء الأجر مرتين لأمهات المؤمنين في حالة القنوت والعمل الصالح.

4. أمهات المؤمنين لسن كأحد من النساء.

5. على أمهات المؤمنين تشديد أكثر بعدم الخضوع بالقول زيادة في التقوى.

6. أمهات المؤمنين يلزمهن القرار في البيوت. 

7. أمهات المؤمنين مأمورات بذكر الآيات والحكمة المتلوة في بيوتهن.

8. عندما يسأل المؤمنين زوجات الرسول الكريم متاعا يجب أن يكون ذلك من وراء  حجاب (أي ساتر) كي يكون ذلك أطهر لقلوب الطرفين فلا يتمنيان النكاح بعد  وفاة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.

9. تحريم نكاح أمهات المؤمنين بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه إيذاء للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وإثم عظيم.




من هذه الآيات يتضح أن التشديد الواقع على  زوجات النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا تعامل به سائر النساء  ، فزوجات الرسول عليه  الصلاة والسلام لسن كأحد من النساء ، فالأجر أو العذاب مضاعف على أمهات  المؤمنين ، لكونهن من أهل البيت المطهرين فوجب التشديد عليهن ، فلا يسألهن  رجل متاعا إلا من وراء حجاب ، ولا ينظر إليهن أي رجل غير محرم لوجوب الحجاب  عليهن ولا ينظرن إليه كذلك ، ويقررن في بيوتهن لا يخرجن إلا لحاجة ضرورية  كقضاء الحاجة (الخلاء) ، حتى أن عليهن حذر أشد في صوتهن لئلا يعجب أو يطمع  رجل بنكاحهن بعد وفاة الرسول لأنه محرم عليهن أن ينكحن أحدا بعد الرسول  عليه الصلاة والسلام واعتبر ذلك النكاح إثم عظيم.ولذلك كان الحكم الخاص  (الحجاب) عليهن فقط يقتضي زيادة في التشديد فلا تظهر حتى وجوههن عند وضع  الجلباب والخمار ، فهو زيادة على حكم (الجلباب والخمار) العام لجميع نساء  المؤمنين.


*

----------


## ود إدريس

*اللهم ارض عن امهات المؤمنين
                        	*

----------

